# Removing keywords from suggestions list



## Pyrogerg (Jun 8, 2011)

Is it possible to remove a keyword not just from an image or set of images, but from Lightroom's master list of keywords? I'm a botanist and I misspelled the name of a family of plants when entering it as a keyword for a group of images. Although I corrected my mistake before hitting enter (I think), the misspelling still shows up in the list of keyword suggestions in the right-hand panel. It'll just cause me confusion there later and this problem is likely to occur with other names in the future.

Thanks,
Gregory


----------



## clee01l (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't think you need to remove keywords.  In the Keyword List panel {Cmd?}{Click} the Keyword and choose {Edit Keyword Tag...} from the context menu.  You can correct your misspelled keyword there and it will apply to every image  that has it associated.   I'm not sure what mechanism controls the Keyword Suggestions, but the Keyword List panel is completely composed from the contents of the master keyword table in the LR catalog database.


----------



## markedwards (Jun 9, 2011)

clee01l said:


> I don't think you need to remove keywords.  In the Keyword List panel {Cmd?}{Click} the Keyword and choose {Edit Keyword Tag...} from the context menu.  You can correct your misspelled keyword there and it will apply to every image  that has it associated.   I'm not sure what mechanism controls the Keyword Suggestions, but the Keyword List panel is completely composed from the contents of the master keyword table in the LR catalog database.


 
Thanks a lot for this great tip, clee01!


----------



## Pyrogerg (Jun 9, 2011)

Agreed, thanks!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 9, 2011)

A faster way to get to the Edit Keyword Tag dialog is to just double-click the keyword in the keyword list.  No need to do the right-click, context menu dance.


----------

